

Eve Online celebrates nine year anniversary by giving players a free gift - thegarside
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-05-01-eve-online-celebrates-nine-year-anniversary-by-giving-players-a-free-gift

======
FireBeyond
This isn't hugely new (though the idea of giving players a choice is) - Eve
does this every year for their "birthday", usually a unique design shuttle.

From my memory of the Eve economy, it seems like the (in game) value of some
of these gifts heavily outweighs the others (though all are really only of
"value" to new players, as they are purchasable by a more experienced player
with an hour of NPC combat, if not less).

